# Asus SupremeFX Rev. 1.04G Sound Card



## Dark Volker

This is the Asus SupremeFX Rev. 1.04G sound card that came with an Asus P5N32-E SLI motherboard.

The reason I'm selling this and not the motherboard is because one of the RAM slots went out on it and I never sent it in for RMA. This was a couple years ago.

The sound still worked great though so this will definitely work on a matching motherboard in working condition.

I found one on ebay for $39.99 shipped, but I'm not really sure if it is worth that much.


----------



## hexxik

I'd say $25 to $30 shipped


----------



## sexybastard

IRC these only work with the asus boards they came with.

I tried using my supremefx card that came with my R2E and it did not work in another computer. You should try it on another PC before selling.

That being said probaly $15-20. I got mine on ebay for like $15 shipped.


----------



## Dark Volker

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sexybastard* 
IRC these only work with the asus boards they came with.

I tried using my supremefx card that came with my R2E and it did not work in another computer. You should try it on another PC before selling.

That being said probaly $15-20. I got mine on ebay for like $15 shipped.


Yeah these sound cards only work with the Asus motherboard they are designed for. This one came with an Asus P5N32-E SLI. I do believe it comes with the Asus Striker and Striker Extreme too.


----------



## hexxik

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sexybastard* 
IRC these only work with the asus boards they came with.

Good to know :O. I was almost tempted to get one


----------



## mcnabbmc

$20 for a quick sale $30 for a good profit


----------



## supra_rz

20$ shipped


----------



## squad

30 shipped. Good luck with sales!!!!


----------

